# FIRST horse Show!! Pics!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi. I dont really know a much regarding western, but you look great. He's a handsome fellow. :wink:


----------



## jumpjaky (Aug 22, 2007)

woooooo! well done! my first show my pony naped to the back of the ride! lol got 5th out of nine so it was ok........ well done for getting placed! you look like you have been doing it for years!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Very well done, you have room for improvement, then don't you.! I can see alot of talent in your young fello


----------



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

i love ur horse hes beautiful 
and u did great


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Shows always get me into a horse training mood.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha me too Tim.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

All I would suggest is shoulders back. You two look like a great pair and its AWESOME!!!


----------

